# U.S. bans importation of puppies



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

personally, i had never heard of this proposal until reading that it had already been passed this year in a news story this morning. apparently, it will now be impossible to import a young working prospect and do all of it's foundation work yourself, if you live in the 'states. 

the entire story can be found here:

http://www.thenews-messenger.com/article/20081206/NEWS01/812060303

some highlights include:

"WASHINGTON -- Federal bans on animal fighting and the importation of puppies headlined the successes of animal rights advocates in the two-year session of Congress ending this month."

"the passage of a record 91 state laws on animal welfare in 2008."

"Provisions included in the farm bill passed this year make it a crime to possess or train animals for fighting and increased the possible prison sentence for offenses from three to five years."

"Another provision requires any dog imported in the U.S. to be at least 6-months-old and in good health. The Humane Society supported both issues."


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I have a knee jerk reaction to anything any of the animal rights organizations are behind, such as this bill which did become law. It's my understanding the wording includes "importation for purposes of resale or adaption". I do not beleive this effects people those who want to buy a dog in Europe, then import the 2 month old pup to the USA, (for example). I have no doubt though, banning dogs from being imported entirely is the ultimate goal of those groups. This brings them one step closer to their goal.:evil:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: "We've really amped things up," said society chief executive officer Wayne Pacelle, who is credited with a vast expansion of the society's lobbying power since he took over in 2004. "We are as sophisticated as the other social reform movements out there."

Does anyone really think these jerkoffs are gonna stop until they have reached their goal????? These folks ain't playin.


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

just recently (about 2 months ago) send one of my pups to the USA and didnt have a problem with it....since when should this be effective then?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Read the comments that others have posted on this at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It is not going to stop. The slant of the article, typically for organizations like this, went slightly the other way.

Quote: As the national Humane Society takes its issues to Washington, even its political opponents, such as the American Farm Bureau Federation, acknowledge the group's growing power in Washington and across the country.

"They have really become a behemoth, a force to be reckoned with," said Kelli Ludlum, director of congressional relations for the federation.

I would love to be a fly on the wall and figure out what the long range goals are exactly.


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

This actually turned my stomach. I have a tendancy to get on a "soap box" when i start talking about AR people, so i'll try not to here. But sometimes they do things that just scare the shit out of me. This is one. Its looking more and more like i ought ot just giveup on becoming a breeder and try something more lucrative, like being a nutritionist, because folks if they have thier way we will be vegitarians in no time. 
just my opinion.


----------



## Sam Trinh (Jul 31, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Read the comments that others have posted on this at the bottom of the page.


It is remarkable, esp. the guy who thinks that dogs have a 'moral nature'. Makes me wonder about what he would say about my Mal -- is he a Utilitarian, Kantian, Contractualist...?


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

I found two articles about this online. It appears to be related to the importation of puppies under the age of 6 months old for resale purposes. It appears that if you are buying a puppy for yourself and you are not buying it to resell, then the law doesn't apply. (This is based on a law that was passed in May.) The articles also talke about the purchasing of puppies from overseas puppy mills. If anybody knows of a more recent (or different) law, please let me know! I'm on a waiting list for one of Carmen's puppies. 

http://www.everett.house.gov/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=606

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/unleashed/2008/05/the-humane-soci.html

I copied this from one of the above sites...

"Farm Bill includes Congressman Everett proposal that no dogs under age of 6 months shall be imported into the U.S. for purposes of resale. Dogs imported for resale must be in good health, have necessary vaccinations and at least 6 months of age or older."


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Found more info by visiting some government websites...


*SEC. 14210. IMPORTATION OF LIVE DOGS.*​​(a) In General- The Animal Welfare Act is amended by adding after section 17 (7 U.S.C. 2147) the following:

SEC. 18. IMPORTATION OF LIVE DOGS.

(a) Definitions- In this section:

(1) IMPORTER- The term `importer' means any person who, for purposes of resale, transports into the United States puppies from a foreign country.

(2) RESALE- The term `resale' includes any transfer of ownership or control of an imported dog of less than 6 months of age to another person, for more than de minimis consideration.

(b) Requirements-

(1) IN GENERAL- Except as provided in paragraph (2), no person shall import a dog into the United States for purposes of resale unless, as determined by the Secretary, the dog--

(A) is in good health;

(B) has received all necessary vaccinations; and

(C) is at least 6 months of age, if imported for resale.

(2) EXCEPTION-
(A) IN GENERAL- The Secretary, by regulation, shall provide an exception to any requirement under paragraph (1) in any case in which a dog is imported for--
(i) research purposes; or
(ii) veterinary treatment.
(B) LAWFUL IMPORTATION INTO HAWAII- Paragraph (1)(C) shall not apply to the lawful importation of a dog into the State of Hawaii from the British Isles, Australia, Guam, or New Zealand in compliance with the applicable regulations of the State of Hawaii and the other requirements of this section, if the dog is not transported out of the State of Hawaii for purposes of resale at less than 6 months of age.

(c) Implementation and Regulations- The Secretary, the Secretary of Health and Human Services, the Secretary of Commerce, and the Secretary of Homeland Security shall promulgate such regulations as the Secretaries determine to be necessary to implement and enforce this section.

(d) Enforcement- An importer that fails to comply with this section shall--
(1) be subject to penalties under section 19; and
(2) provide for the care (including appropriate veterinary care), forfeiture, and adoption of each applicable dog, at the expense of the importer.'.

(b) Effective Date- The amendment made by subsection (a) takes effect on the date of the enactment of this Act.



http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/F?c110:6:./temp/~c110YmAVmc:e49905:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Carmen van de Kamp said:


> just recently (about 2 months ago) send one of my pups to the USA and didn't have a problem with it....since when should this be effective then?


Carmen: If somebody buys a puppy, then imports it to the USA, this new law does not apply. The problem, at least as most of us see it, and the reason we are all so alarmed is the actual goal of these crazy animal rights groups like HSUS and PETA is to ultimately stop us from keeping dogs in any capacity, not as pets, not as working animals, nothing. They feel animals have the right to live free, with no human interference or constraints. They feel that we are exploiting animals and therefore we are evil. Every new law like this closes the noose a little bit more for them.

I know this may sound crazy, and people say nothing like this will ever happen, but look at what these groups have already succeeded in doing. No more importing puppies for resale under 6 months, Mandatory spay/neuter of all pets in several municipalities across the USA, even the crap about stick hits in schutzhund (I'm not trying to drag that back up, just using it as an example), the thing about the chickens in California, etc..](*,)


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> I know this may sound crazy, and people say nothing like this will ever happen, but look at what these groups have already succeeded in doing. No more importing puppies for resale under 6 months, Mandatory spay/neuter of all pets in several municipalities across the USA, even the crap about stick hits in schutzhund (I'm not trying to drag that back up, just using it as an example), the thing about the chickens in California, etc..](*,)


These people create problems everywhere they go. At an earthdog trial they insisted on fake rodents and threatened lawsuit if they were not obeyed. Like i said, we'll all be vegitarians soon.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Remember when seat belt laws were just a warning, and they couldn't give you a ticket ???

The door has been opened, and "puppy mill" in this country means pretty much anyone that has more than 1 or 2 litters a year.

They will use our definitions against us. The door is now open and we are helpless to close it.


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Jaimie Van Orden said:


> These people create problems everywhere they go. At an earthdog trial they insisted on fake rodents and threatened lawsuit if they were not obeyed. Like i said, we'll all be vegitarians soon.


Vegetarians are easier to control. I don't really think it is about the animals just as for environmentalists it's not really about saving the planet. In my opinion, it's all about power over people. There are already laws in most localities against dog fighting. Why not just enforce those laws? If the federal government is getting involved it just tightens the legal noose. Teaching dogs to attack people in the protection sports is not far off. It's all about totalitarianism and turning us all into sheeple.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Erica, thank you for looking up the legal text. I saw the headline and my heart dropped b/c I am on a waiting list for a puppy too. What's even more scary is this sort of thing isn't common public knowledge, they know all the loopholes to get new laws passed behind our backs. I am in the worst city and state - the AR groups have a firm foothold here and it will only get worse. What is really sad, the majority of people supporting groups like HSUS and PETA are usually generous, well-meaning ladies, who have found their new religion in "rescuing" poor defenseless animals. I know several of them. For them, it's become the new social club, protests are like parties they go to hang out with their friends. Even when confronted with the truth (right on the PETA website, where it says the goal is to end ALL ANIMAL USE by humans) they refused to understand that it means their own dog, parrot, or pet goldfish would be taken away.

It is absolutely not about helping animals anymore. :x


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

I just had a flash of in the future, my son or grandson not being able to have a dog! 

Where do I sign? Or, better yet, I'm going to be doing some more homework in this department. 

I can only imagine the power of the people here on the workingdogforum, if channeled properly, in legislation regarding pet ownership. Sheeple. Yeah right.

And Erica, yes, thank you for the information.


----------



## Eros Kopliku (Jan 30, 2008)

David Scholes said:


> Vegetarians are easier to control. I don't really think it is about the animals just as for environmentalists it's not really about saving the planet. In my opinion, it's all about power over people. There are already laws in most localities against dog fighting. Why not just enforce those laws? If the federal government is getting involved it just tightens the legal noose. Teaching dogs to attack people in the protection sports is not far off. It's all about totalitarianism and turning us all into sheeple.


Well said, sir.


----------



## Jaimie Van Orden (Dec 3, 2008)

There are lots of pepple starting to get active about channeling the ammount of people in groups. I'm not sure how many of you are involved in yahoo groups but there is a really good one called petlaw http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Pet_Law/ that keeps everyone updated on what is going on in the area. (at leasst here in the US) It helps keep things from being totally behind your back most of the time.


----------



## Dave Blosser (Jul 29, 2007)

Well the US wants their share of the pie, but really it's very easy to get the young dogs. And yes you are planning on raising it to be your own dog :-# You may need a broker. Depends on where the dog lands first in the USA, if at your airport then you can clear the dog thru customs if not your airport then you need a broker. Thats 250.00 from Barthco. 

A few questions on some papers and presend the payment and just arrive at the airport at cargo and your done. I just had new dogs arrive last week and not a problem.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

My concern isn't getting the dog, it is the way they are laying the foundation for laws later on.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> My concern isn't getting the dog, it is the way they are laying the foundation for laws later on.


I agree with that. It's scary when you think about it.

DFrost


----------

